# What catfish to get????



## 9supratt4 (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a 2.5 gallon tank with two small rasboras in it. I need a catfish or any other fish that will eat the fish food that is at the bottom. The rsboras are about 3/4 of an inch in size each and I know that the RULE is 1 inch of fish for each gallon, but I need to get one fish for the bottom. I also know that most cory catfish like to be in at least a pair, so what fish can I get that won't mind being alone and that stays small? Any suggestions would be great!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

There is no catfish that will stay small enough for a 2.5g tank...sorry! The rasboras shouldn't even be in there because they are schooling and would like a group of 6 or more, but there isn't room. If you want catfish, you'll need a minimum of 10g tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

and FYI, the i inch per gallon rule is not something to go by. It doesn't really work.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

9supratt4 said:


> I also know that most cory catfish like to be in at least a pair, so what fish can I get that won't mind being alone and that stays small?


Cory's don't stay small ... smaller than most but many can reach 2" mark adn I've seen emeralds bigger than that. Honestly if you want more than 1 or 2 fish you need a 10 gal minimum and I usually reccomend starting with a 20L minimum as it has more surface area and substrate than the normal 20 gal. 

Most folks I talk to I tell them to look in their local "trader paper" (thrifty nickel, trader, whatever) and find a fairly new used 55 gal. unfourtunatly you can find them all over the place usually a disgruntled person that never truly cycled their tank tired of buying fish every month or so ( got to walmart buy 20 fish, pull 3 out the next week dead ... 5 the following a month later their down to 1 or 2 fish ... back to walmart ... 20 more fish ... and the vicious cycle starts again till their "sick of fish" when they just never had anyone tell them how to get started) 

a 55gl style tank (55, 60, 75, 72bow front,ect...) is MUCH easier to keep clean and conditioned than smaller tanks ... espicially small tall tanks

just FYI


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Consider a snail or shrimp?


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

what about otoculous (sp)


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

A 2.5g is a little small for otos. They like near perfect water conditions and thats hard to maintain in a really small tank. I'd go with a snail.

The Rasboras get too big for a 2.5g tank as well. 

The poster hasn't come back...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

They are probably just looking for a forum to tell her that she can get a catfish and then they will probably suggest a common pleco or something.


----------

